# A Good PVR Software For TV Tuner Cards



## abhinavrakesh (Feb 20, 2006)

I Have Intex TV Tuner Card it Has TVR as default Application Software Can Someone Tell me Good Or The Best Tv Tuner Application Software For Watching TV and Lisnening FM I have FM TUner in My Card. but i don't Pause Live TV So Tell me the softwares


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 20, 2006)

For recodrin...n editin..Ulead Video Studio...IS Best...


----------



## ishaan (Feb 20, 2006)

u shud refer to the digit wich came in jan or december...they did a review of all the famous ones and told us about d features n all of each...i forgot wich software dey chose as best but u can chek dat..


----------



## RCuber (Feb 20, 2006)

Use intervideo WinDVR excelent Application and you can pause live TV ,the recording is also excelent. you can choose from VCD,SVCD or DVD quality for recording.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Feb 20, 2006)

i vote for WinDVR too,great capture quality and very tweakable.


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 20, 2006)

u can also try out chris TV....
@
www.chris-tv.com


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 20, 2006)

yes..Chris Is Also Best........


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 21, 2006)

Well 1 more vote for WIN DVR....

Chris TV is too tough to configure man..and if it isnt..its not suiting my Card..

Anyways..@digital_brat :  buddy..if u remember u suggested me IRASSISTANT for remote 

Damn its givin some error.. and i am not even able to ..set it up properly... Can u help me with it..

Am using latest WinDVR...and Card is Pixelview BT878P+ 

Regards,
Dipen


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 21, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> and Card is Pixelview BT878P+



   
this is the worst purchase sumone can make...
nd i do admit that i have made this mistake too...
worst card...nd whatever u do...whichever software u use..this damn 
chip will always gives error and wont work with XP ...


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Feb 21, 2006)

*Reply*

My Remote Doesn't Work in WinDVR it works Fine in TVR 3.25 and my card support FM WinDVR Has no option of FM in it

My Card is LifeView Video 2000


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Feb 21, 2006)

@dipen01:u have to go to their site and download the driver for ur remote 
*www.irassistant.com/dotcom/v_current/index.php?url=download.inc#drivers

also download the english version of the software.


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 21, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> Dipen01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well agree..the card is low level noob card... but not that bad.. the quality is quite good..and even at PIII 64 RAM am recording proggies..   

and one thing is contradictory..in my case it works only in XP    No ME no 98...

and that too only with WIN DVR  tried Original Pixel View Station (blurred colored), Sage TV  , Chris TV (blurred , black and white), D TV and many more..only

Anyways..this remote thing is taking a toll..will have to do something...


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 21, 2006)

Lol another owner of a Pixelview BT878P+ from past 4 years. Yea its a crappy card from todays standard, the PVR software sucks, low resolution, not easily configurable if you are doing it fot the first time, But there is one thing for sure in that card and the pixelview playtv pro software. I currently have that card installed on my brother's PC and he keeps his system on for days at stretch and the app just never crashes, nothing of the sound lost but video going on or viceversa, or any other issues we normally face when we mess with these tvtuners switching the pvr softwares. 

As for installation in Windows 9x and 2k/XP, its pretty much the same and works too.


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 21, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Anyways..this remote thing is taking a toll..will have to do something...




lol...the only issue i face is "honestechTV.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close"

other than that the display is fine...
nd ya my remote is working fine without any issues.... !!


----------



## vikasg03 (Feb 24, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> u can also try out chris TV....
> @
> www.chris-tv.com



Never use this christv. My monitor crash after using this today. After installing when i run a blue screen comes. Now there is no activity in monitor. Nither monitor works nor green light blink. I have lost my samsung 17 inch monitor
Vikas


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 24, 2006)

one more vote for WINDVR.
it is simply the best of all of them available out there.
give it a try and u will not regret installing it!


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Feb 25, 2006)

*Here is Your Answer*

My Remote is not working in WinDVR


----------



## sreevirus (Feb 25, 2006)

sorry for replying late...but has no one tried MainConcept PVR? its a very good s/w and bundles many features, like multi channel preview, record and burn, etc. but i have to say, its shareware, but what the hell's to lose if you try it anyway?
link: *www.mainconcept.com/pvr.shtml

i dont know about new features in the current version of MC PVR, but here are some old screenshots of it when i used it 7-8 months ago.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sreevirus/screenshots/th_pvrmain.png    *img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sreevirus/screenshots/th_pvrtimer.png

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sreevirus/screenshots/th_pvrconf.png    *img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sreevirus/screenshots/th_pvrstartup.png

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v242/sreevirus/screenshots/th_pvrmultipreview.png


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 25, 2006)

sreevirus said:
			
		

> here are some old screenshots of it when i used it 7-8 months ago.




  
u used it 7/8 months back and still keeping its screenshots!!!
woiw thats amazing !!!


----------



## sreevirus (Feb 25, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> sreevirus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah well, those pix were taken 4 or 5 harddisk-formats ago. and well, it was uploaded in photobucket, and i thought why not share it.  
and you should know, i'm not currently using it coz either my TV tuner or my PCI slot has gone bust....and i'm being too much of a slob now to investigate. ah well...i'll check it when i feel like doing it


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 26, 2006)

tried winDVR ...found it in torrents...
also tried Mainconcept PVR ... 
but the cr@p card iam using ( Pixelview BT878P+)..no software will work with it...  
other than honestech PVR...


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 28, 2006)

^^^

How come dude..?? No software is helping you.. By my experience of this Card.... Win DVR should help you.

If you are not using Win XP then try switching to it for a change coz in my case Win DVR works only in XP. 

IF the problem is of Sound in Win DVR then change the option of Sterio -- Mono in Audio. 

Anyways..reagaring Mainconcept PVR...will try it soon...Hope its better than Win DVR


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 28, 2006)

forget it dipen.....for me honestech is working fine 
remote is also working....
so for the time being till i upgrade my TV Tuner card,i'll go along with that S/W only ...


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 28, 2006)

Is same remote working with honestech ya...u r using another for Remote..like IR Assistant


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 28, 2006)

no other software iam using...just the plain cr@p honesttech and the remote is working...


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 28, 2006)

lol... U sound too much frustrated with this card..


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 1, 2009)

Anything for vista .. I too have intex tv tuner card...here they were selling pixelview for atleast 2500. well actuall price is 1200 as I saw in some thread few days back. well I have philips chip (7xxx)..so any recommendation for Pvr in vista . 

same topic so did'nt made new thread.


----------

